# Height of RailroadAvenue and Railpress Figures



## jeepersinco (Jan 2, 2008)

Can someone with RailroadAvenue and/or Railpress Figures tell me the average height? I want to compare them to my 1:24 people to see what needs to go in my conversion to 1:20.3.

Thanks in advance.

Jim


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim: 

The RR Avenue standing male figures are mostly between 3.4 and 3.6". All are wearing shoes and most have a cap or hat. Bare headed or with a cap are among the shorter and the ones with a hat are the taller ones. Basically the standing males are right at 3.5" or 5' 11" in 1:20 scale. The pregnant woman with three kids holding onto her skirt is ~3.1" or ~5' 3" in 1:20 scale. 

Haven't heard of "Railpress Figures". 

Happy RRing, 

Jerry


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a link to a size comparison of various figures I did awhile back. There is one or two RR Avenue figs in the mix. The photos are captioned to identify the manufacturers. It may be of interest to you. 
http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=28844


----------



## jeepersinco (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. According to my 1:22.5 scale card the average male height just under 6 ft tall is about 3 1/4. I'm surprised there is not more of a difference given what appears to me as a big difference in the size of 1:20.3 vs 1:22.5 equipment. I know the math supports the minimum change in height but it just seems like they should be bigger.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim: 

Doing the numbers: 

6' in 1:22.5 scale is 3.20" 
6' in 1:20.32 scale is 3.54" 
Difference is .34" or about 11/32", closer to 3/8" than 1/4". 

Remember that on a 3D model you are looking at the volume of the object which makes things appear significantly larger than the linear dimension differences would imply. The fact is, 1:22.5 figures, when used in the foreground, look pretty wimpy alongside 1:20 figures or other 1:20 scale items such as doors. 

Using those same 1:22.5 scale figures a little further away and not next to 1:20 scale items can actually provide a forced perspective, helping enlarge the scene. 

Happy RRing, 

Jerry


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

http://kreativmeile.lasergang-shop.de/CMS/files/images/Figurenvergleich%201,1.jpg

The Fellow in the middle is in 1 : 24, the tall man on the right is a 20,3 RR Ave. Figure.

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen Zirner


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

fritz,

the one in the middle, isn't it from preiser?
the Karl May series?


----------

